# HELP: Anyone know anything about Cable Trays?????



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

conclavicus said:


> I posted the below thread on Code forum. Not one person responded. Is it that there are very few doing cabletray installations??? I am posting again in this forum.
> 
> **********************************************
> I am not versed on cabletray installations......being doing conduit install for years. The industrial plant I am at now is tearing out old conduit runs and wants to renew its systems.
> ...


You need to be apprenticed.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

conclavicus said:


> I posted the below thread on Code forum. Not one person responded. Is it that there are very few doing cabletray installations??? I am posting again in this forum.
> 
> **********************************************
> I am not versed on cabletray installations......being doing conduit install for years. The industrial plant I am at now is tearing out old conduit runs and wants to renew its systems.
> ...


Once you get past the sales pitch, this is a good source:

http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/catalogs/cable_tray_systems/all_products/CTManual.pdf


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

conclavicus said:


> I posted the below thread on Code forum. Not one person responded. Is it that there are very few doing cabletray installations??? I am posting again in this forum.
> 
> **********************************************
> I am not versed on cabletray installations......being doing conduit install for years. The industrial plant I am at now is tearing out old conduit runs and wants to renew its systems.
> ...


Have you read through article 392?

There is also this installation guide from NEMA

Roger


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

telsa said:


> You need to be apprenticed.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I have been in the trade for 35 years alot of them industrial. I would have a lot of these same questions.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I have been in the trade for 35 years alot of them industrial. I would have a lot of these same questions.


Same here, we do quite a bit of industrial but it's been all rigid conduit and THHN. Nobody seems to use much tray over here. I'd be asking questions too. So, I'm curious to see what responses he gets. Maybe I'll learn something...


----------



## conclavicus (Jul 25, 2016)

Here are my answers.........

(a) Can I use individual insulated cable tray rated conductors as I like without having to derate as I would with conduits?? 

Yes

(b) If I am running 3-phase and N as 4 single conductors do I have to cluster them together and can simple wire ties be used to do that????

Yes

(c) Can I have differing voltage wires in the tray (277VAC, 240VAC, 120VAC etc.)?????

Yes

(d) Can I bundle the wires at will into the tray or have they to be strapped down as a single layer only?????

Depends on fill geometry

(e) Any good reference book with pics on the topic????

Cooper

(f) Anyone have pics of some installations to show????

I do not but I will in a few months

(g) Are THHN, XHHW, not allowed in the tray since not tray rated????

Some ambiguity on the spec but Tray Rated cable is called for

(h) Are the AHJs, Inspectors, etc. accepting of and friendly to cabletray installations?????

Yes

(i) Any other help or references to speed up my learning curve would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've installed miles of cable tray north of the 49th and have a few things to add to Conclavicus' post, as I am not familiar with the specifics on the NEC..

- single conductors - we have diagrams on their layout for trays. Not sure if that exists in the NEC..

- multiple voltages - check your spec.. Some places still want to see divider up here, but most have realized it is a waste of money. That being said, we use teck cable or tray cable primarily in them.

- bundling - one thing to consider is snow loading, if applicable. If it's full, the snow can't escape and could lead to tray damage.

- pics - probably stashed away at home. But I think I posted some here.. I'll look in a bit..
Here are some from an upgrade I did a few years ago.. Pics 8-12 are of the tray and cable..
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/latest-project-71498/


----------



## ElectricMetalTuba (Mar 20, 2017)

The only problem with doing it that way is if you don't know your cable cable spacing you have to buy larger conductors. You also have to understand that high amp single conductors have sheath currents. There can be special bonding requirements. Its also good to check to see if your width of tray can fit the building openings. 

Do you have hazardous locations?

I have uses miles of zip ties on properly spaced Teck. You have to get the rated ties. 
I have seen tray cable just laid in randomly. 

Conditions for use in the code tell you what wire to use.


----------

